# Ford 4110 Series 2 year built??



## Ged (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi there, I have a Ford 4110 Series 2 two wheeled drive tractor. Having trouble finding its date of manufacture. The numbers are:
KA314D, 8J03 and BB74558. Could someone tell me when this tractor was made? Thanks, Ged


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/6/264-ford-4110-engine.html


----------

